# File under -  ok, they got me



## lizkat

Because we need a thread where we cop to it when we get sucked into cute.

Check out the end of this one.  It's hilariously like kindergarten.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310206305399787520/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Because we need a thread where we cop to it when we get sucked into cute.
> 
> Check out the end of this one.  It's hilariously like kindergarten.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310206305399787520/




No, @lizkat: In this forum, given the number of exiles (voluntary and involuntary from MR), an instruction that reads "file under, they got me," initially had me fearing that you may have had an encounter with the ban hammer in that place.

Happy to see that it was black-capped Bolivian monkeys tucking into ice-lollies instead.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> No, @lizkat: In this forum, given the number of exiles (voluntary and involuntary from MR), an instruction that reads "file under, they got me," initially had me fearing that you may have had an encounter with the ban hammer in that place.




I had the same initial thought! Interesting thought. One of the (many) words I’ve held onto from childhood is icelolly. I always say it, I never remember the American word for it, and people always ask me what I’m talking about.


----------



## lizkat

OK so maybe we need a different thread title.  I couldn't find a place to stash "cute" but wanted to post that video somewhere.     

What IS the word for icelolly anyway?   Popsicle?   (that feels like saying Xerox for photocopy).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@lizkat: Ice-pop (presumably derived from popsicle) was the term that I grew up with; a specific variant was the choc-ice.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> What IS the word for icelolly anyway? Popsicle? (that feels like saying Xerox for photocopy).




That’s it! And you’re probably right. It’s a brand name that took over. Xerox, Kleenex....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> That’s it! And you’re probably right. It’s a brand name that took over. Xerox, Kleenex....




Hoover...


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> That’s it! And you’re probably right. It’s a brand name that took over. Xerox, Kleenex....






Scepticalscribe said:


> Hoover...




Wow, until the age of the info highway, I  had always thought of that last one as a British / Irish appropriation of brand for the generic device or activity, but when I looked it up in Wikipedia it mentioned the USA as well.    

I've heard ice-pops too for popsicles...   but not sure where.   New Jersey maybe?    Or Jersey guys in my offices in NYC talking about going down to the shore for this that and the other thing on the weekends... but there I think ice pops were incidental at best, i.e. not their main focus.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Wow, until the age of the info highway, I  had always thought of that last one as a British / Irish appropriation of brand for the generic device or activity, but when I looked it up in Wikipedia it mentioned the USA as well.
> 
> I've heard ice-pops too for popsicles...   but not sure where.   New Jersey maybe?    Or Jersey guys in my offices in NYC talking about going down to the shore for this that and the other thing on the weekends... but there I think ice pops were incidental at best, i.e. not their main focus.




I always think of ice-pops as the frozen juice in a plastic sleeve, rather than the square on a stick.

I don’t say Hoover for the same reason I say photocopy and tissue. At some point I became very brand-aware.


----------



## lizkat

The only stuff approximating popsicles or ice pops that I still like are street gelatos which aren't really the same, and which I haven't had more than a few times after giving up my pied-à-terre in NYC. 

I did have a thing for orange creamsicles once upon a time but then I discovered chocolate covered ice cream bars and finally had to JUST SAY NO to that whole aisle in the supermarket.   Even Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia frozen yogurt:  I had the bad luck to have encountered my primary care doc in the store one evening with two pints of that in the top of my cart...  and there he was all tricked out in sweats with a couple heads of Romaine lettuce and some bottled water in a shopping basket.  "What else ya got in that cart?" he wanted to know.  Big grin on his face.  At least there I was on firmer ground as it was mostly fresh produce.

OK we need to rename this thread or else merge it with random derp...   i forgot about that thread.  Maybe cute videos once in awhile wouldn't pollute that thread too much.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Check out the end of this one.  It's hilariously like kindergarten.




It does remind me of my days in kindergarten, when the teachers would put us all in the big playpen, and throw us cups of vanilla ice cream to eat.

...which reminds me of how much I miss those ice cream cups with the little wooden spoons. Wonder if they still make those.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> It does remind me of my days in kindergarten, when the teachers would put us all in the big playpen, and throw us cups of vanilla ice cream to eat.
> 
> ...which reminds me of how much I miss those ice cream cups with the little wooden spoons. Wonder if they still make those.



The wooden taste of the spoon is also an important part of that memory for me.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> The wooden taste of the spoon is also an important part of that memory for me.




Yup. That's the very reason why I insist on eating Chinese food with chopsticks. The taste of the wood adds to the overall flavor of the dish.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> ...which reminds me of how much I miss those ice cream cups with the little wooden spoons. Wonder if they still make those.




They do indeed still make them. You can get them (without the wooden spoons) at Publix. One of those treats my husband gets so he won’t eat an entire pint at one sitting.


----------



## lizkat

Well this is not a video just a tweet in a thread,  but I got sucked into the cute of it anyway

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311309896944701440/​


----------



## thekev

Alli said:


> I always think of ice-pops as the frozen juice in a plastic sleeve, rather than the square on a stick.
> 
> I don’t say Hoover for the same reason I say photocopy and tissue. At some point I became very brand-aware.




I've never heard anyone from the US say "hoover". 


lizkat said:


> Well this is not a video just a tweet in a thread,  but I got sucked into the cute of it anyway
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311309896944701440/​




I like how the first comment there is a nerd joke about an ancient text editor.


----------



## Alli

thekev said:


> I've never heard anyone from the US say "hoover".



Most don’t - but you can bet they know what it means.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> Most don’t - but you can bet they know what it means.




I used to hear it a lot more back in the day. Now, it's fairly rare.

Now that I think about it, I haven't seen a Hoover vac in YEARS.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My mother aways used the word (as both noun and verb) "hoover", even though our "hoover", for quite some time, has actually been a Miele.


----------



## SuperMatt

We had a Kirby when I was a kid. Thing felt like it weighed a ton to little me. I had a Hoover for the last 15 years but it hasn’t been picking up very well in the last year, so it got replaced with a cordless Dyson.


----------



## Clix Pix

When I moved to this condo apartment back in 1994 I realized it was time to replace my rather old and cranky vacuum cleaner (don't even remember now what brand it was, but it probably was a Hoover) -- and I bought a Dyson.  It's still going strong and does the job more than nicely!   Mine is not cordless, though, and it's older than the models which have the "ball" configuration.   I just recently bought a cordless handheld vacuum (not Dyson) to use in the car and also in the house to get into some of the places it's hard to reach with the Dyson.


----------



## Alli

The last vacuum I bought was a cordless Dyson stick. I use it far more often than any vacuum I’ve had in the past because it’s so easy to grab, use, clean, and store/charge.


----------



## Clix Pix

Used my new handheld cordless vacuum in the car today to get rid of the bits and pieces of leaves left by my shoes in the driver's side of the car.  Looked messy, and heaven forfend, cannot have that in a brand-new car, can we?! LOL!   New little vacuum worked a treat and the leaves were cleaned up in a jiffy, so now the driver's side floor is all nice and clean again.  .     I also tried it here in the house in some crevices which were hard to get with my regular floor vacuum, and wow, that works a treat, too!  This thing is going to come in very handy.  When and if it breaks, I'll look at the Dyson ones the next time, as that had not even occurred to me.....


----------



## lizkat

I forget the brand of the last regular household vacuum cleaner I bought... it's long since gone to the landfill's e-cycle section or might be upstairs in a closet.    Meanwhile I wear earplugs and use a shop vac for regular cleaning. Otherwise it's some battery-operated crumb-picker-upper. Yes there is a coffee mug out there says _Quilting Forever Housework Whenever._

Sort of wandering back to the thread topic of getting sucked in by cute videos,  I am about to ditch all my election-focused individual follows on Twitter, which often began via seeing some political post and then wandering to that person's account and seeing 

[Joe Biden's ad with the cats, for instance]​
 and only THEN putting a follow on them. 

Anyway as usual during politically fraught times, my "following" list bloomed like a dystopian film about a lab's Petri dish contents getting out of hand.    So now I'll revert to following only the main accounts of publications to which I subscribe....   and of course the few accounts I can't resist following bc..  well... cuteness or else just random good mornings.,

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1326487178860441601/


----------



## lizkat

Ok so this is terminally cute...  downy woodpecker gets brave for a peanut treat in NYC's Central Park

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329985601924427776/


----------



## Gutwrench

The original post mentioned cute, but will debonair work?


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> Ok so this is terminally cute...  downy woodpecker gets brave for a peanut treat in NYC's Central Park
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329985601924427776/




It is really cute. I don't like to encourage people to hand-feed wildlife though. It can be dangerous for the animals.


----------



## lizkat

thekev said:


> It is really cute. I don't like to encourage people to hand-feed wildlife though. It can be dangerous for the animals.




In NYC, some of the enterprising sparrows in the Grace Plaza on Sixth Ave and 43rd were so fat from snacking on tossed bits of hotdog buns near the vendors' corner that it's a wonder the little puffballs could get off the ground again when they went to fly somewhere.   They mostly hung out in shrubs near the carts and for all I know just slept there too.

But yes, people might not know what it's safe for a bird to eat, and a hungry bird might try something new that it's not meant to consume.   In winter birds may need shelter more than they do specially provided food, although around here there are usually stands of conifers they can roost in, or outbuildings left partly open.  But for food there are still plenty of back pastures offering seeds in grasses left standing along hedgerows and stone fences.


----------



## lizkat

Ok now this dog...  is how border collies really are.  They only need a tiny bit of encouragement.  LIke if you just move a hand or start walking fast somewhere...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332426196970311680/


----------



## Renzatic

Look at this bastard! LOOK AT IT!


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Look at this bastard! LOOK AT IT!
> 
> View attachment 1631




A veterinarian dentist's dream!    Gawr that thing is bigger than some of the dogs like to think about taking it on.

Gee they really are a lot cuter when they're smaller.   Or at least the one was that lingered outside my window in the lilac bush.

One of my bros used to do carpentry work down on Hilton Head in the winters.   One day as he was getting tools from his truck his boss waved him off:   "Nah, get back in the truck man, we'll do this one after the possum in there feels like moving on."    Boss had pulled up the first of some rotted porch steps and was greeted by a really loud hiss and a set of teeth looked about like those in that photo you posted.  I don't know when it is they "play dead" but apparently that was not one of those times.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Gee they really are a lot cuter when they're smaller.   Or at least the one was that lingered outside my window in the lilac bush.




At one time, I practically had a possum as a pet. He and my old cat Homer had apparently struck up a kind of friendship behind the scenes, and every night during feeding, they'd sit side by side, and dine from the same bowl. It happened so often for so long, the possum actually became used to having me around, and wouldn't scurry off when I stepped out the door.

I never pet him or took him into the house for obvious reasons, but he hung around for a good 2-3 years.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> At one time, I practically had a possum as a pet. He and my old cat Homer had apparently struck up a kind of friendship behind the scenes, and every night during feeding, they'd sit side by side, and dine from the same bowl. It happened so often for so long, the possum actually became used to having me around, and wouldn't scurry off when I stepped out the door.
> 
> I never pet him or took him into the house for obvious reasons, but he hung around for a good 2-3 years.




My porch cat occasionally shared her plate with a smallish possum one year,  not sure how they worked that out but neither possum nor cat was acting like it was a big deal to be in the same space, so I went along with it while it lasted.   The cat had had a rabies shot and the possum, although fairly young looking, was big enough not to sit still for undue rudeness from the cat,   so I just stayed out of it.  I felt like I was running a bed and breakfast there for awhile though.  

I popped back in here tonight to put up a birdwatcher's tweeted video of a belted kingfisher in Central Park down in NYC.   Totally cute waiting out a rainstorm and shaking off water before resuming the hunt for food.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334673589681971200/


----------



## lizkat

Dogs don't get their fair share so far in Talked About so I'll tack this into the cuteness thread.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336673928131973127/

Edit:  ugh,  the cited tweet apparently went away...     the perils of quoting a tweet do come home to roost sometimes.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

You may think this doesn't belong here but it does.  Just for a different reason.  There's sadly way too many videos like this, at least the beginning is said.


----------



## Gutwrench

Renzatic said:


> Look at this bastard! LOOK AT IT!




I was once sent to a call of a wild animal disrupting traffic. It turned out to be a small pot bellied pig. I tossed him in the back seat and keyed the mic whenever he started squealing.


----------



## Gutwrench

This still cracks me up.






Renzatic said:


> Look at this bastard! LOOK AT IT!
> 
> View attachment 1631


----------



## thekev

Chew Toy McCoy said:


>




That appears to be an unusually smart chipmunk.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> A veterinarian dentist's dream!    Gawr that thing is bigger than some of the dogs like to think about taking it on.
> 
> Gee they really are a lot cuter when they're smaller.   Or at least the one was that lingered outside my window in the lilac bush.
> 
> One of my bros used to do carpentry work down on Hilton Head in the winters.   One day as he was getting tools from his truck his boss waved him off:   "Nah, get back in the truck man, we'll do this one after the possum in there feels like moving on."    Boss had pulled up the first of some rotted porch steps and was greeted by a really loud hiss and a set of teeth looked about like those in that photo you posted.  I don't know when it is they "play dead" but apparently that was not one of those times.



It's a great strategy tho. Their ugly look is for the dead on performance playing 'possum. North-Americas only marsupial. Gotta low 'em!


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> Anyway as usual during politically fraught times, my "following" list bloomed like a dystopian film about a lab's Petri dish contents getting out of hand.    So now I'll revert to following only the main accounts of publications to which I subscribe....   and of course the few accounts I can't resist following bc..  well... cuteness or else just random good mornings.,
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1326487178860441601/




That goat should have a name. I vote in favor of "Tim the Enchanter".


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> It's a great strategy tho. Their ugly look is for the dead on performance playing 'possum. North-Americas only marsupial. Gotta low 'em!




Yah their play-dead thing is a court of last resort sorta thing.   If they still think they can defend from a hiding place though, they'll show those teeth and hiss and generally try to scare hell out of the intruder.   I like them a peg or five above skunks...


----------



## Renzatic

Gutwrench said:


> This still cracks me up.




I've always liked this one. It's straight and to the point.


----------



## lizkat

OK i succumbed to the cute thing again.,.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349774572439162882/


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> OK i succumbed to the cute thing again.,.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349774572439162882/




I wanted to make a joke about bobsledding in response. Unfortunately, this was the best I could find. That dog has really mastered that sled though.


----------



## User.168




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## lizkat

Snow day in DC for experienced "sledders"...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356064904504111105/


----------



## lizkat

Baby panda washing-up time...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1271450365695754240/

[Edit to replace original tweet with a copy of the video found elsewhere on twitter]


----------



## Clix Pix

Aw, aren't they just so adorable?!!!!!


----------



## lizkat

Sometimes it really pays off to evolve with a high level of the "adorable" attribute, that's for sure with panda bears anyway.   But they couldn't have known 19 million years ago, when they diverged from other bears,  that we'd come along and find their black and whiteness so cute that we'd work extra hard to save their species when it became threatened by habitat loss. 

When my sister and brother-in-law were dairy farmers,  one of their female barn cats adopted a small litter of baby skunks after something must have happened to the mama skunk...  so that the little ones, about two or three weeks short of being weaned, had straggled crying into the farm lane alongside the barn one morning and were spotted by Mama Kitty.  She dragged them one by one under the barn to where she used to hide her own litters, and nursed them for those extra few weeks until they naturally turned to foraging for grass and bugs on their own.  She'd lead them out from under the barn and head out into the meadow and eventually they stopped showing up back at their adoptive home.

 I said I couldn't imagine why the mama kitty would rescue baby skunks,  but my sister said "well just look at them, they're so cute"...   which of course as babies they really were!    Still don't know if Mama Kitty rescued them for that reason though.  I was just astounded to see them parading around behind her.


----------



## lizkat

Definitely time to revive the 'terminally cute' thread...  how about these guys.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1468939120500035588/


----------



## lizkat

How about this little one for terminally cute...  unless you're a wheat farmer.   Still.    "Awww...."

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1556712576519749637/


----------



## lizkat

So this guy is not actually a working dog after all...   and the flock realizes it.  Hilarious.


----------



## shadow puppet

lizkat said:


> Because we need a thread where we cop to it when we get sucked into cute.



I can't believe it took me so long to find this thread, lol.

Anyway, I can't decide if the horse was trying to help or not.  But it's adorable and I know what it's like to be height challenged.  Either way, it's a beautiful horse and child.  









						Lizzy Roos & Meave Rose on Instagram: "😍 the struggle is real 😍 . . . .  . .  .  #dressage #dressyr #caballo #häst #pferd #equine #dressagehorse #horsephotography #kwpn #instahorse #europaspferde #equinelife #horsesofinstagram #horses #hästfotograf
					

Lizzy Roos & Meave Rose shared a post on Instagram: "😍 the struggle is real 😍 . . . .  . .  .  #dressage #dressyr #caballo #häst #pferd #equine #dressagehorse #horsephotography #kwpn #instahorse #europaspferde #equinelife #horsesofinstagram #horses #hästfotograf #kwpnhorse #cheval #horseriding...




					www.instagram.com


----------

